# My Budget Cauldron Creeper



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I built this Cauldron creeper out of 100% recycled halloween props that I already had and a wiper motor I pulled off of one of my cars.









a849366a.mp4 video by abaron13 - Photobucket


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks nice. Is it possible to convert to battery, or are you tethered to the electrical cord for good?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice piece Abaron13! Good effects all around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks very excited about whatever is in that pot


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bodies of course Roxy muahahahah 
Looks good abaron13


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess you won't be driving that car in the rain, eh? Nice job and even more kudos for recycling what you've got.

Rich


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that! love the movement!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Gotta love being able to recycle, makes things cheaper to build. Definitely agree with Roxy, he really looks happy about whats cooking! Looks really great!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

You have a really nice fog effect in that cauldron, too! Awesome job


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice! Love the Creep and the fog and the gleeful look in his eyes!
Very well done!


----------

